# deer gun season eve-eve



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

man i love getting ready for my buddies to come in for the week of gun season. you can defenitely tell by all the shooting going on that gun season is close. people getting there guns sighted in, hunters got the fire going in the local deer camps, and everybody driving around wearing orange. i am thawing out saugeye and crappie that buckeye lake generously gave up for our annual fish fry the day before gun season. i may even throw some country ribs on the smoker if i get time. good luck to all and be safe.!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Final grocery shopping trips and triple checking my double checked lists. Chomping at the bit. Cannot wait to leave for deer camp tomorrow (sunday). Getting together with good friends and possibly meeting some new ones is the best part. I don't even mind losing money at the poker table as long as im losing it with good company. LOL


----------



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

It feels Christmas Eve


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Getting all ready to go tommaro. Heading to my land in ashtabula this year. Van broke so not able to pull camper down south this year.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I just got done packing up the truck, made my final trip to Dicks(hopefully). Headed south in the morning. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

My days of deer hunting are over due to health reasons...But my heart goes out with each and everyone of you guy's that hit the deer woods tomorrow...I spent many ..many first day's of deer hunting in deer camps and I know how excited you all are...Good Luck to each one of you and kill a big one...That used to be my saying to each guy when we left the camp in the morning...KILL A BIG ONE.....JIM.....:!......:!....:!.....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Our saying is get them leaking!! Good Luck to everyone.
Bob


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Im getting a late start. I cant hunt till wed! I have a job interview on tuesday in N.C they just had to reschedule to this week


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> My days of deer hunting are over due to health reasons...But my heart goes out with each and everyone of you guy's that hit the deer woods tomorrow...I spent many ..many first day's of deer hunting in deer camps and I know how excited you all are...Good Luck to each one of you and kill a big one...That used to be my saying to each guy when we left the camp in the morning...KILL A BIG ONE.....JIM.....:!......:!....:!.....



GOD BLESS YA CRAPPIE LOVER, My heart goes out to a man that loves the hunt as much as your post shows and can no longer go I am only 30 and passed my hunter's course in 1990 and to this day even if I have gotten my buck with a bow I am like a kid on Christmas when the eve of gun season is here!! I hit the stand this morning and was not dissappointed 2 bucks fighting on the way to my spot and about 8 deer from 8:30 to 10:30 
Hope we all do get a big one and everyone please please be SAFE lots of kids 
expecting Mom,Dad Grandpa and etc. to return home after the hunt !!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL, GOLDFISH


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds like you all have some good camps, be safe everyone, watch out for idiots.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Final grocery shopping trips *and triple checking my double checked lists.*


LOL. I thought I was the only one who does that.

I went out tonight at 17:00 to put up my climber for tomorrow. Dumb butt me wasn't thinking and started to walk across the road and into the woods when it hit me that I was wearing a brown shirt at dusk the day before deer season. My orange vest was 30mi away and I didn't have any other shirts in the truck so I decided I would just take my shirt off. Probably look less like a deer with my fat pasty white gut hanging out than wearing a brown shirt.

Needless to say I got in and out okay without spooking anything. Good luck everyone and have a fun and safe time.

P.S. If I passed you tonight hanging my stand I'm sorry for the bad images.... but hey, your tresspassing anyway.


----------

